

9 Funniest Code Comments by Programmers - lakdawala
http://www.itaxsmart.com/9-funniest-code-comments-by-programmers/

======
eorroe
I've tried this, and it takes about 2 weeks for your body to get used to it. I
tried the exact same one every 6hrs a 30m nap. It fell great I lasted about
maybe 4-5 days then kept messing up. It's best to do it with a partner to keep
you up. They say to do something productive to keep you going, but when I
tried to be productive I was craving sleep. And the fact that I was doing it
alone didn't help. That's why they say do it with someone, because you can
have a convo and keep each other up. Good Luck anybody who goes for it. The
only reason people stop other than how hard it is, is simply that everyone
else is on a "8hr sleep cycle" I quoted that because most people don't really
get that much sleep. Point is the rest of the world is on a monophasic
sleeping cycle.

~~~
gus_massa
Wrong thread. Probably the intended thread was:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9776902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9776902)

------
MichaelCrawford
procedure GetDown(AndBoogie: OneMoreTime);

That was in Apple's source.

